# Live in Maryland



## MelzRatz (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi! We purchased two females from a local pet shop. We knew one was pregnant... but then both had babies within the last week. I don’t want to give them back to the pet shop owner because I’m sure they’ll become snake food. I’m a completely new rat owner and would appreciate any guidance on where to find homes for them. Thank you!


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

You've got quite a way to go before they're ready for re-homing.
There's a lot of really good info in this group about how to help care for both the babies and the nursing moms.


----------



## MelzRatz (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you for your response. I will definitely read through the forums. At this point, I’m trying to plan ahead and thought I’d see if anyone could help point me in the right direction - especially if they know of reputable re-homing organizations in Maryland.


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

nope sorry


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

MelzRatz said:


> Thank you for your response. I will definitely read through the forums. At this point, I’m trying to plan ahead and thought I’d see if anyone could help point me in the right direction - especially if they know of reputable re-homing organizations in Maryland.


Try looking up "rodent/rat" rescue. they would be the most likely to be able to help. They often have a list of people looking for :younger" or "baby" rats.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Hello and welcome!! And both congrats and so sorry for your situation. I'm in MD, I am a foster for Small Angels Rescue. I currently have 4 boys age 4 months, and 5 boys age 9 weeks. My four boys are being adopted 👍_YAAAAY🐭💕_ in about a month (neutering this Sat!) and I'll still have the baby boys for a while. But please, reach out to our rescue when the time comes and we can help find them homes. www.smallangelsrescue.org


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

@Tinytoes is a foster in Maryland and might be able to help you! You should private message her!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Tinytoes said:


> Hello and welcome!! And both congrats and so sorry for your situation. I'm in MD, I am a foster for Small Angels Rescue. I currently have 4 boys age 4 months, and 5 boys age 9 weeks. My four boys are being adopted _YAAAAY_ in about a month (neutering this Sat!) and I'll still have the baby boys for a while. But please, reach out to our rescue when the time comes and we can help find them homes. www.smallangelsrescue.org


LOL I guess we had the same idea?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

VivDaRatLuver said:


> LOL I guess we had the same idea?


Lol, yes we did!! It's good to know my friends here know where I am and what I do


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

MelzRatz said:


> Thank you for your response. I will definitely read through the forums. At this point, I’m trying to plan ahead and thought I’d see if anyone could help point me in the right direction - especially if they know of reputable re-homing organizations in Maryland.


How are the babes doing? Pictures? We all live for photos of the babies


----------

